#    1 7.7  Linux'?

## (*_*)

,    .     -,     - ,   . 
     -  1      .       1  ?  1  ?

----------


## tomvlad

?

----------


## tomvlad

-    ?   ...

----------

> -    ?   ...


  ... :Love:

----------


## tomvlad

.  : http://www.etersoft.ru/.
    :     7.7  wine (   ).      ,   ,    .     /   .        Linux.        Windows.       ,      . ,  .

----------


## Tortilla

> *(*_*)*,   ()      2009 ?


     1 7.7 ?  :Wink:

----------


## (*_*)

*tomvlad*,  ,     "_/_ ,         .   /""    1  .  -     :Frown: 
 ?    .  , . ,      :Wow:    . ,      ?  ,   ,  .  :yes:

----------


## kot

.  ,  .   -  2     .          ,    .




> ?


 7.7  )))


*(*_*)*,  8.2  .  ,    .        ))))

----------


## Naumov

77   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Alexandrovna

> 77   ,


,    )))
   Linux Ubuntu 10.04 (  9,04),    472    Etersoft 1.0.12.   ,  ,        1 7.7.       !  , .  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

        1 7.7       ,  .       ,          10   ..     1 8.1 (2)     ,        .

----------


## Bazil

> ,      ?  ,   ,  .


    1,         .       ,   .      (   " "),          ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> " "


    Linux ?  :Wow:

----------

> ...


  .    . ()  .

----------


## Alexandrovna

> .    . ()  .


 :Smilie:    ,         .           (  )  :Smilie:  :Smilie: :

http://www.linuxsale.ru/distributives/linux/
http://www.linux-online.ru/buy/

  ,       .   :Smilie: )))

----------

> ,         .           (  ) :
> 
> http://www.linuxsale.ru/distributives/linux/
> http://www.linux-online.ru/buy/
> 
>   ,       .  )))


,       (  ,    ) -    .  , .       " "    " ".

----------


## Alexandrovna

> " "    " ".


  :Wow: 

 ,       ?

----------

Windows XP  7

----------

> ,       (  ,    ) -    .  , .       " "    " ".


    ?                -    ?

, ,   .      .

 -     ?   ... 
 ,   !  :Smilie:

----------

> ?                -    ?


    ,  -  !  !   ,    " -  ",    .

----------


## Alexandrovna

> ,    " -  ",


       .  .   .   ?      ,       . 
 .        .   :Wow:

----------


## kot

> ,         .           (  ) :
> 
> http://www.linuxsale.ru/distributives/linux/
> http://www.linux-online.ru/buy/
> 
>   ,       .  )))


 ,  ,       .   600   3 ,     ,   .

         ,   .

----------

